# Pelican case as a humidor



## swamper (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a Pelican 1610 case 22x16.5x10.5 inches inside dimensions. About 3800 cubic inches. Would this work as a humidor and if so what modifications should I make to it and what would be the best humidification device. Thanks Doug


----------



## mercop (Jun 11, 2013)

swamper said:


> I have a Pelican 1610 case 22x16.5x10.5 inches inside dimensions. About 3800 cubic inches. Would this work as a humidor and if so what modifications should I make to it and what would be the best humidification device. Thanks Doug


That's what I have been using for humis for years. More tactical than classy, but with a few humi packs they work like a charm.- George


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

Anything that has a decent seal can become a humidor. With the 1610, your humidor will have wheels!

There are a variety of ways to set something up this size, and it looks like you've only recently started smoking too. I look at this Pelican case and I can see something that can be used to hold boxes of cigars relatively easily: remove foam, pile up boxes, add sock full of kitty litter or several broveda packs, and be good to go.

But, I too am new to cigar smoking. I tend to have an assortment of different sticks because when I'm buying cigars I'm _usually_ buying onesies-twosies. Then there are the occasional 5 packs and bundles. For if this is the same way you tend to do things, then I would treat this just like a Tupperdor, and you can get more-or-less creative. Right now my Tupperdor is lined, on the bottom, with spanish cedar that came from various boxes. If you don't have these, ask your local tobacconist. That's how I got mine. This cedar will help maintain humidity, offer that nice cedar smell, and will help keep bug populations down as well. I keep my bundles in ziplock bags, unsealed, so I can keep them under control and not rolling around all over the place. The individual sticks I stack off to one side. Keeping the cellophane on the sticks helps protect the wrappers, and those that came without cello will get some foster cello that missed the garbage can. I use a few brovedas to maintain my humidity.

Now, if you have the budget, you can line the whole interior of your Pelican box with spanish cedar and get trays to fill the inside of the case. I'd be you could easily stack up a dozen pre-made trays in that box, if not more. Then you would stack the trays neatly, season the box so that the cedar comes to the right humidity level, line the trays with your cigars, drop in a few broveda packs or some kitty litter, and you're done.

Just make sure you open it up every once in awhile to ventilate. If the cedar is seasoned then using broveda and/or kitty litter pretty much guarantees you'll hold humidity, especially in the air/water tight Pelican case. A gauge in the corner, inside the box, will help monitor, but you will need to open it up and look.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I use air/watertight containers for humidors.I have 65% boveda packs and dry kitty litter. the litter helps to keep the rh stable when opening the case.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I also use a pelican case for a humi. For the most part I keep boxes in it (took out all the foam) but have 1 cedar tray for singles. The setup works great and easily slides under the bed (I use the rifle case 1760 I believe). I use beads and kl for rh control with great results but I'm sure any of the standard methods would work well. I clearly marked the lid with do not lift warnings to prevent someone from inadvertently picking it up and busting up my singles. Great system.


----------

